# colquit co



## huckleberrybo (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't believe there's not a post on here yet so ill start one and see who chips in.this will be my first year hunting over here on any land with good potential. I've heard nov. 10 is kinda of benchmark for the rut.Is anyone getting any activity on camera or does heat have them locked up.We r planting next weekend so start ya raindancing.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 21, 2011)

We plant peas earlyer and when we do patches is the end of sept or 1st of oct, depends on the rain! Sometimes we will plant the 1st of november asmall area next to what is already planted! Deer love fresh new tender & the smell of fresh dirt! WE replant peas as needed! ttyl kmck


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Aug 28, 2011)

we are gonna be hunting in colquitt some this year for the first time too...i know from past experience that the rut is usually between the 10th and thanksgiving..look forward to updating...got to check my cams this coming weekend...may have a pic to share


----------



## huckleberrybo (Sep 3, 2011)

had a work day last saturday man it is dry.food plots still look like turned up powder so we waiting on rain to plant.guys told me about 2nd week of nov, on rut so puttn my vacation in.gonna try to put camera out this week and try to get a look at one


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Sep 3, 2011)

looking like some rain this weekend at some point from this tropical depression...hoping so anyways...what part of grady you from?


----------



## huckleberrybo (Sep 4, 2011)

noticed this strange wet stuff falling out of sky this morning   i live up in spence area ,what about you? did you get pulled for any quota hunts,i got second hunt at silver lake again better than nothin


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Sep 5, 2011)

im in the bold springs area....im saving my points up for river creek again...its gonna be a long 4 years lol...checked cams yesterday...had bout 10 pics of does the first 2 days it was out and the dang battery died on me...all the corn was gone tho...so new battery installed now hoping for better luck...check it bout muzzle loader week i guess...


----------



## Buckfever (Sep 21, 2011)

What part of Colquitt county ya'll hunting? Nov.10 to 29 is usually the best times, but it depends on what part of the county you're hunting. It can happen anytime depending on the weather also, but they should be running good during the dates list above.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Sep 22, 2011)

we are just west of the airport in murphy....the lil bucks we are gettin pics of have polished off the velvet and all bone now...still no shooters but really wasnt expecting any until cruising started...where ya hunting buckfever?


----------



## huckleberrybo (Sep 24, 2011)

we are between moultrie and  norman park.i,m trying to figure out when to take vac. time.2nd week of nov. is full moon so i'm thinking third week if possible.i had the battery blues on my camera last time i checked it .guys on the club have seen a few


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Sep 25, 2011)

man batteries do get expensive on these trail cams when the deer wanna sit around and get there pics took for 30 minutes to an hour at a time...and id agree huckleberry id prolly go third week...ive hunted doerun wma in the past and if the weather is right around the week of the 18th it would get pretty crazy


----------



## huckleberrybo (Sep 25, 2011)

think u right horton, i found a little 40 acre place in grady off tired creek rd im tryn to  get.hope it works out, it butts up to about 600 acres of good looking woods.hunted out that way 10 years ago with pretty good success.you hunting anything local? Buckfever are you local to colquit or just hunt there? i heard something about wisconsin deer released around there in the 70's ,wandering if there was any truth to it.


----------



## Buckfever (Sep 25, 2011)

huckleberrybo said:


> think u right horton, i found a little 40 acre place in grady off tired creek rd im tryn to  get.hope it works out, it butts up to about 600 acres of good looking woods.hunted out that way 10 years ago with pretty good success.you hunting anything local? Buckfever are you local to colquit or just hunt there? i heard something about wisconsin deer released around there in the 70's ,wandering if there was any truth to it.



I'm local and fortunate to had the same property for a long time in SW Colquitt county. I've heard the same thing about the Wisconsin deer being released, but haven't seen any documented proof to back it up. There have been a lot of big deer killed on the Colquitt/Mitchell county line area and that's where I was told one of the places they were released, so there may be some truth to it. There are some good deer out around the airport where horton is hunting. Good luck to ya'll this season!!!!!


----------



## diamondback (Sep 25, 2011)

The wisconsin deer were released in worth county either in the late 60s or early 70s.Its documented and should be too hard to find the info.The genetics have spread over into the surrounding counties.At one time deer in Ga were almost wiped out.ares were stocked with either wisconsin,texas,or deer from black beard island i believe.You can pretty much look at the deers body and antlers and see it.worth deer are big bodied,comonly getting way over 200 lbs.back when farmers planted soybeans instead of cotton it was common to hear of bucks over 300 lbs.I personally shot a doe close to doerun in the 80s that was 200 lbs.Their antlers have good mass but not really too wide.West Ga bucks on the other hand rarely reach 200 lbs and they have wider racks with less mass like the texas deer have.

Me and horton hunt together some .we got a small lease near murphy in colquitt and another small lease in tift close to scooterville.First year on these places but looks like they are lots of small bucks and does at both places.saw some real good big buck sign from last year so I hope they are still around when the rut kicks in.


----------



## diamondback (Sep 25, 2011)

huckleberrybo said:


> we are between moultrie and  norman park.i,m trying to figure out when to take vac. time.2nd week of nov. is full moon so i'm thinking third week if possible.i had the battery blues on my camera last time i checked it .guys on the club have seen a few



Are you on that lease with Bobcat?That was real tempting.If we hadnt already got the other places I would have jumped on that club.


----------



## Buckfever (Sep 25, 2011)

diamondback said:


> Are you on that lease with Bobcat?That was real tempting.If we hadnt already got the other places I would have jumped on that club.



I was wondering the same if he was in bobcats club, its definitely in a good area and there are some good deer in that area also.


----------



## huckleberrybo (Sep 26, 2011)

i am in  bobcats club indian creek i believe is the name.I ve been impressed so far with deer sign and club in genral.hadnt had the bow bug hit me yet but its coming.i leased alittle farm off baypole school rd a few years back was able to get acouple,i would often see some big,heavy horned deer on the way to and from off hwy 111.sounds kinda like yalls genral area i think so i guess good potential for everyone to get a trophy.good luck to yall as well keep in touch


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Sep 27, 2011)

buckfever, we used to hunt in northwest thomas county right near where stage and lower meigs intersect...some grown deer right in there...locals right there seem to think the wisconsin deer were dropped in there....i here the collins booner was shot near there and i know of a couple more 160s outta that area...was some good hunting...


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Sep 27, 2011)

huckleberrybo said:


> think u right horton, i found a little 40 acre place in grady off tired creek rd im tryn to  get.hope it works out, it butts up to about 600 acres of good looking woods.hunted out that way 10 years ago with pretty good success.you hunting anything local? Buckfever are you local to colquit or just hunt there? i heard something about wisconsin deer released around there in the 70's ,wandering if there was any truth to it.



there is some really good hunting in that area down there...i mounted a couple deer in the high 130s to 140 from down there last season...good luck gettin on that tract...if ya hear of any other tracts let me know...if you not interested or need help covering it


----------



## huckleberrybo (Sep 28, 2011)

i will keep my ears open for any more land. gettn to where they are few and far between or price is outrageous.my plans were to do my meat hunting on it ,colquit club is trophy managed so it 's gotta be a wallhanger there.i got a crazy schedule but might could swap some hunts if you interested . i'll be glad when it cools off and starts feeling like deer season ,hard to get excited about hunting in shorts lol


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Sep 29, 2011)

huckleberrybo said:


> i will keep my ears open for any more land. gettn to where they are few and far between or price is outrageous.my plans were to do my meat hunting on it ,colquit club is trophy managed so it 's gotta be a wallhanger there.i got a crazy schedule but might could swap some hunts if you interested . i'll be glad when it cools off and starts feeling like deer season ,hard to get excited about hunting in shorts lol



looks like this weekend will be some fine weather...not sure about swapping hunts where im hunting right now im a guest per say lol...so thats a no go for now...maybe in the future


----------



## huckleberrybo (Oct 5, 2011)

man i hope yall are having better luck than me.i cant even make it to  the land let alone make a hunt.weather was nice this weekend .had a couple buddies let the air out of some does .hope to get some time in this week.i understand about swapping hunts ,just thought i'd throw that out there.i enjoy a change of scenery every now and then.The new rut dates come out this week and is showing colquit co split for 2nd and 3rd weeks of nov. so i think i'm in good shape on vacation time .


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Oct 6, 2011)

sounds good man...dont feel bad about the not gettin to hunt...lol i have been goin and only deer i killed was with the f150 last week on the way to go hunting lol...go figure.  ive only seen 3 deer from the stand one of the worse early seasons ive ever had...deer just arent where they usually are this year...drought im guessin


----------



## TEAM GetAFFtrIT (Oct 22, 2011)

We started seeing some scapes being hit last week and a lot of deer movement in the last thirty minutes or so of light. We got three this week with the smokepoles but no studs yet. Hopefully we'll have a strong rut this year and get to see some of the bruisers in daylight hours.


----------



## huckleberrybo (Oct 24, 2011)

horton hate to hear about ya truck.Take,em how you can gett,em i reckon.I finally made it to the stand this weekend,not much to speak of turkeys and a lucky lucky yote.haven,t seen any scrapes but see,n some rubs around.what part of colquit you huntin TEAM G?


----------



## TEAM GetAFFtrIT (Oct 24, 2011)

Warrior Creek is our northern boundary on our lease. I also hunt just outside of Moultrie off of Cool Springs Road on a friend of mines property.


----------



## Studawg170 (Nov 3, 2011)

Not much going on yet in the northeastern corner of the county.  One deer has been killed on our place.  I am just now starting to see the scraping activity start to pick up.  The next two weeks should be good.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Nov 3, 2011)

starting to see a few rubs and scrapes on our place too...a friends of mines dad killed a freak 14pt opening day down the road a peice in colquitt.  next 2 weeks will prolly get fired up for sure


----------



## huckleberrybo (Nov 9, 2011)

rubs and scrapes starting to pickup on our place as well.kid got his first deer a 4 point opening week.lotta night activity on cameras hope the moon weather and temps cooperate these next couple weeks.i hear the younger bucks are starting to chase so shouldn't be long!


----------



## bonecollector (Nov 9, 2011)

got a lot of great pics in colquitt this week up to 13 different bucks now majority of those are shooters rut is close there watched a 4 pt trailing does last week see what they do in the am


----------



## bonecollector (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey guys went this am saw a doe thought it was on because she was panting and slowly running through my pine lanes a few minutes later here comes her trailer a full grown white bulldog who dosent know just how lucky he is saw a goodun working a scrapeline as i was leaving around 11:15


----------



## TEAM GetAFFtrIT (Nov 10, 2011)

Sometime between monday mornin and wednesday mornin the switch got flipped at our place just north of Norman Park. They are scraping everywhere and seen a lot of running tracks. Also last thursday a good 8 that we have never seen before showed up on one of the cameras and it looks like the mature does are starting to split up from the youngins.


----------



## huckleberrybo (Nov 11, 2011)

hey,hey finally a little activity for us on our place,had a nice 8 or 9 pt put the scoobydo on me wednesday evening and spike the following evening. i hope this is the beginning of something  good. I'm off next week hope i timed it right.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Nov 12, 2011)

huckleberrybo said:


> hey,hey finally a little activity for us on our place,had a nice 8 or 9 pt put the scoobydo on me wednesday evening and spike the following evening. i hope this is the beginning of something  good. I'm off next week hope i timed it right.



yea i think timing was good just hope the weather dont hurt ya too bad spose to warm up next week...i been off all week this past week and all ive seen was a spike...


----------



## John (Nov 14, 2011)

had a buck chase a doe with in 10 feet of my stand this morning. never saw him just heard him grunting as they were behind me in some thick/nasty stuff. a few minutes later a 2.5 y/o 8pt followed her trail with a few feet of me. saw a 1.5 basket rack six pt this afternoon.


----------



## huckleberrybo (Nov 14, 2011)

seeing deer pretty regular now.alota posts saying its time im just not seeing any chasing just cruising thru without much urgency.weather sucked this pm skeeters were awful and hot as well,maybe morning will be better.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Alright guys, what are yall seein? Its been sporadic for the last week or so on the west end of the county. The scrapes are hit or miss, but I did find some good running tracks yesterday.


----------



## TEAM GetAFFtrIT (Nov 21, 2011)

Scrapes are full of leaves, a few good running tracks, no pics on our cameras at our lease land just north of Norman Park. Wednesday we saw three bucks running one doe across an old peanut field that joins my buds place, one STUD and two smaller bucks, but couldn't shoot because they were on the wrong side of the fence. Haven't been in the woods since then due to work.


----------



## huckleberrybo (Nov 22, 2011)

we got to be close just not seeing the amount of activity i was hoping for the past couple of hunts.weather may have them locked up in daylight my only guess.Somebody tell me what i'm missing if thats not the case.Can only get better i hope


----------



## diamondback (Nov 22, 2011)

same on our places.gotta be the hot weather keeping them moving at night.hunted our place on the river in south colquit and saw zip this morning but saw a biggun jump the road ahead of me at 6 am and then saw where someone hit a big deer at the juntion of 202 and 188.yesterday we hunted above norman park and only 1 doe was seen.I havent saw a fresh scrape at either place.thursday and friday should be good as its gonna get for the rut i hope.


----------



## Jamie R (Nov 22, 2011)

Saw a spike yesterday evening and a few came out later that I couldnt make out what they were. We hunt near murphy off the ochlocknee ( spelling ) river. We havent seen near the amount of deer this year as we normally do.


----------



## shag377 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have seen plenty.  I am hunting off of Cool Springs Road as well and up a bit off of RL Sears.

I even had one walking in my backyard last Sunday.  I saw three does last Sat, but no buck behind them.  Just being lazy and walking through.


----------



## Jamie R (Nov 23, 2011)

Pretty good looking hunting woods down rl sears.  I know some folks that live down that road. You local shag?


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Nov 26, 2011)

well finally got me a buck in colquitt...not a monster but he is nice to me...narrow spread but good tines and mass...looks like he gonna be pushing 125 inches with only a 13 inch inside spread...came trottin through the bottom...by himself...only deer we seen all mornin


----------



## Jamie R (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice! Pics?


----------



## huckleberrybo (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats on deer. Glad to know some folks are havin some luck. Weather looks better on in to next week , maybe it wil get them movin around a little bit more


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Nov 27, 2011)

here is the pic only the second deer ive seen on the place this year...but im proud of him


----------



## Jamie R (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## GDAWG84 (Nov 28, 2011)

Jamie R, Where bouts around murphy are you huntin? We had a lease on the river in murphy for almost 20 years. Checked my cameras on saturday and didnt have any pictures of the good bucks that we had been seeing. But the scrapes have been freshly worked again. Im hoping that this rain and cold weather will get them moving again.


----------



## bonecollector (Nov 29, 2011)

Same here gdawg84 no pics of our big deer but all scrapes are being freshened


----------



## huckleberrybo (Dec 5, 2011)

been a strange season so far to me,weather wise and deer activity wise.seeing alot of tracks just nothing standing in them,scrapes have been few and far between not very many running tracks.lease got put up for sale a week or so back so i guess im deer and lease hunting with about the same results.somebody post some good news on here to pick a brother up


----------



## diamondback (Dec 5, 2011)

I saw the signs out that way and thought thats where you guys were.Makes you wonder about passing all those bucks..I hate it when that happens .From what we have been hearing and seeing ,I think the peak of the rut was last week.I havent saw any scrapes this year at all in colquit co and very few rubs.there was alots of running tracks on the dirt roads and saw a couple on the road on the way to hunt,but I havent saw a buck at all .Had 2 does come through and let them pass hoping one would be following ,but never did.We are always on the look out for leases or clubs in grady and within an hour or so of cairo so if we hear of anything we will let you know and hope you will do the same for us if you need members .


----------



## huckleberrybo (Dec 10, 2011)

will do diamondback, always looking for hunting land close by.my wifes aunt has over 2000 acres hasnt been hunted in i know the 15 yrs we been married in thomas county.I'm hoping 2012 will be the year she gives in to my begging and pleading anyhow just keep pluggin along this year my worst in 10 yrs but still got a month to turn it around


----------



## Judge (Dec 14, 2011)

Good Luck Huck.  I met you with my buddy (the realtor) when we were putting up the signs.  There are always a few big deer killed in Colquitt County near the end of the season.


----------

